# [Regular Season Game 17] Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(10-6)/(9-6)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, November 29, 8:30 PM ET*















































*Alston / Head / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Parker / Mason / Finley / Duncan / Oberto*


_*Preview*_



> In their first meeting of the season, the banged-up San Antonio Spurs won a sloppy, low-scoring affair over the healthy Houston Rockets. Now that the tables have turned on the injury front, the Spurs have to be confident about their chances of winning the rematch.
> 
> After playing with their top three players for the first time this season, the Spurs look to continue their resurgence Saturday night when they visit the Rockets, who could again be without Tracy McGrady.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Better ****ing close it out this time


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This will be the first game where I will see Yao play in real life.

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It a lose sutuation either way?

No T-mac no win * or * we blow a double digit lead in 4th and lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its ironic that we are playing the Spurs now. 
The last game vs the Pacers we led by double digits with 6mins to go in the 4th Q and lost. Last time we played the SPurs we led by double digits with 6mins to go in the 4th Q and lost. 

Those two memories are comign together in a very painful way. Time for some redemption.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we have a double digit lead at the end of the 1st. I wonder when we will lose it................

Hope they remember how to close out a game its been so long wonder if their memories are that good.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Meltdown near the end of the second. Lucky the half time break stops the bleeding. We started panicking on offense. We need patience for those post entry passes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well so far so good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL of all the players to top score Luther


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Some great defense this game. Battier, Hayes, Yao and even Alston really stepped up.

Loved the way they passed it to Yao on the low block, who waited till the double came before kicking it out to the top of the key, with the ball then being swung around before another post entry pass was made, this time to Scola with great position on the other block. 

It only happened, I think, three times, but it kept the defense guessing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> LOL of all the players to top score Luther


After repeated DNP's, he plays 41 mins and has 21/5/4 with 2 steals and 0 turnovers. I bet he feels like he deserves more regular playing time. He doesn't.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> After repeated DNP's, he plays 41 mins and has 21/5/4 with 2 steals and 0 turnovers. I bet he feels like he deserves more regular playing time. He doesn't.


Why not? (not disagreeing with you, just asking)
How did he look?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luther looked really good today. I was at this game and I thought he was Aaron Brooks because I had the backest seats possible and my eyes are crap. He's a good cutter and he his handles are better than I thought they were. Luther's probably better than Von Wafer.

It's sad that T-Mac wasn't here. I would've been able to see the first time where the Rockets are assembled together.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And it's official. The Rockets are 2-0 when I am in attendance. Somebody get me some playoff tickets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He had a game out of this galaxy. My stance on Head still remains.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> Why not? (not disagreeing with you, just asking)
> How did he look?


He looked very good, if a little overenthusiastic. He had a similarly productive game at about this point in his rookie season, and a lot of Rockets fans were predicting that he'd be promoted to a starter at some point during the season (this was back when we didn't have any real talent outside Yao and McGrady). But that was the best game he played all year. Like that, this game's an aberration. It won't happen again for a while.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Blowout game w/o McGrady, Yao have only 1 rebound and Artest sucks today?
But this team is so inconsistent.
Luther impressed me. Luther who!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am actually not too worried about the Rockets right now. Look, when we are in mid season, everyone is going to be in good forms. Sure we look rocky right now, that's because we haven't gotten enough chances to mesh together yet with Ron Artest's addition. 

Funny thing, Luther was stored on the bench and have gotten so many DNP-Coach Decision this year. I guess we are deep? Oh, and nice to see Joey Dorsey out there, even though he didn't do anything.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That was bit of a scare last night but Luther Head?? What the ****?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

mtlk said:


> Blowout game w/o McGrady, Yao have only 1 rebound and Artest sucks today?


I think this is what a lot of people will be thinking after seeing the box score. Yao: 12 pts 1 rbd - he must have had a bad game. But really, he played very well. They were doubling aggressively, and he calmly kicked it out all night, which helped us get a bunch of relatively easy baskets. He played great man and help D. And he stuck with Duncan the whole time, preventing him from getting offensive rebounds. That helped the rest of our team grab rebounds, even if it stopped Yao from grabbing them himself.


----------

